# Can Fibro feel like?



## 18947 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have something wrong, undiagnosed. We think its either MS or Fibro... but I have kinda ignored the Fibro possibility because I also have problems that seem nuerological in nature. In a nut shell my pain is like someone is ripping my arms and leggs off at the shoulders, knees and hips though sometimes I get pain in my elbows and wrists. The main area of paain in in the join but radiates down the limb, on the nerve it feels like (which is why we suspect MS.) The pain the is in my shoulder can be felt in my fingertips. Sometimes I get numbness and tingling but usually just extreme pain. Sometimes the pain is so bad I cna't walk, sometimes I can't even hold a soda can or drinking glass because the pain is so great I will just let go without wanting to let go. I hope all that makes sense. Can Fibro feel like that? i always though Fibro was more in the muscles, not the joints and bones like I feel it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Dragoness!Welcome to our forum!







I have read that Fibro pain varies greatly from patient to patient. Some describe the pain as deep aching, some as stinging or intense burning, throbbing, stabbing, or shooting, or even as a stiffness in the morning. I've also read that Fibro can cause numbness and tingling sensations, muscle twitching and the feeling of swollen extremitites.I'm an ME patient, not a Fibro patient, so I have no first-hand knowledge of it. I hope you will be able to continue pursuing your diagnosis. Please do keep us posted on your progress, and how you're getting on!!


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow. Sorry to hear that you are struggling so much. Your pain sounds horrible and unbearable, and I will say a prayer for you to find some sort of relief, a proper diagnosis, and hopefully a treatment program for you. I was recently diagnosed with FM, and I suffer from general pain all over my body (mostly in my shoulders and back), and then the joys of the other FM symptoms such as very sensitive skin, and IBS-D. I may not struggle as severly as you, but I understand the agony of being in pain for years with no relief or diagnosis. I hope you find the support that you deserve and need.


----------

